# Screen reclaiming issue



## woodboat (Jan 8, 2016)

I used to use Ulano CDF4 capillary film. It washed out beautifully after use. But Ulano discontinued that film. I have tried Ulano EZ-30 and EZ-50, and both present problems with screen washout and reclaiming. Am I the only one having a problem? Is there an alternative capillary film you would recommend? Thanks in advance.
Jack


----------



## chuckh (Mar 22, 2008)

Call your supplier and ask for some samples.
Autotype and Chromaline are two quality films.


----------



## Screen Medics (Feb 23, 2015)

We used Ulano emulsion for a long time. 4 years ago we tried Chroma Blue for all our printing jobs. It has proved to be noticeably less expensive and printing results have been comparable or better than Ulano. We print with plastisol, water-base ink and EKO ink.
We receive personal attention from the Chroma rep. whenever we ask. He comes in to check on us a couple of time a year.
If you contact them they have free samples available for you.

Good luck,

Screen Medics


----------

